# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  افت کیفیت عکس داخل گزارش در تبدیل به PDF

## sm

سلام
من یه گزارش ساختم که پس زمینه اش رو عکس گذاشتم
میخواستم پرینت رنگی بگیرم... تبدیل به pdf کردم و بردم که پرینتش بگیرم اما کیفیتش خیلی پایین بود.
جالب اینجاست که وقتی گزارش رو توی cr باز میکنم کیفیتش عالیه اما همینکه تبدیل میشه کیفیت عکسهاش خیلی پایین میره... 
اولا راه حل دیگه ای برای اینکه پرینت بگیریم بجز تبدیل نوع وجود داره؟
ثانیا چطوری میشه این مشکل افت کیفیت رو حل کرد
یه نکته خیلی جالب دیگه اینکه اگه همون گزارش رو که توی cr10 طراحی کردم ببرم توی .net 2003 توی همون ریپورت و بدون تبدیل نوع کیفیتش بسیار پایین میاد!!!!!!
اگه به pdf هم تبدیل بشه که دیگه خیلی افتضاح میشه
البته فکر کنم مشکل این باشه که کریستال دات نت 9 هست و به همین خاطر مشکل دار میشه

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
برو به منوی file->report option->retail original image color depth
و اونو علامت بزن

----------

